# INPS - do I need to register?



## adw (May 14, 2009)

I am an EU citizen (British) who recently moved here (Tuscany) after spending several years in Australia. I am applying for the optional Carta di Soggiorno for EU citizens because my wife is Australian, and therefore need to get a proper, long-term residency document in case, let's face it, I die.
At first sight of the forms are frightful ("the yellow kit"), but on closer inspection there is a fair degree of help on how to fill them in, and large parts are optional or apply only to different kinds of case.
There is a section where, in addition to the various things that I do have, it asks for my INPS registration number. Is this something I have to have? Or is it perhaps an option? Or something that I need later?
I should mention, perhaps, that I am self employed and work as a kind of consultant, entirely over the Internet, and my clients are all in other countries. This means that although I do live here, in every other respect my business is somewhere else – Germany, in point of fact.
So what is the deal with INPS?
Thanks in advance for any help!
Alex


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Well if you live in Italy you're most likely an Italian tax resident. It's possible your not but it's not likely. I posted a website with a blog posting on tax residence.


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

Yes, I'm resident. Thanks for the link - I had already read it, following your previous post. But I don't see any reference to INPS. I haven't been here long enough to find a tax adviser who speaks enough English to help out. Are you able to comment?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're resident then you're liable for taxes on worldwide income.

So the only issue is the INPS contributions. But I'm guessing you want to be in the health system. You aren't Italian so that requires you to pay in. Either by working or I guess they still allow people to buy in.

I don't think the final cost ends up much different for you.

But for sure? 

The final thought is will the Agenzie Entrate require you to file as professional. If so I think that leaves you with no choice but to pay INPS contributions.


----------



## adw (May 14, 2009)

Thanks again - kind of you to give your time!


----------



## Buongiorno (Jun 16, 2010)

If you pay Italian taxes then theoretically you should pay INPS, BUT, if you can prove that you pay state pension contributions in another country (I would assume the UK in your case), then you can opt out. This is the info I farmed from my accountant.


----------

